# free 300zx



## 4wheelinbroncos (Mar 7, 2005)

I just recived my first nissan (it was free) and want to know some specs on the rear axel. What size is the ring gear and is there any options for a posi or locker? I am a ford nut and could quote parts on fords but i couldnt pass up a free car. the person that gave it to me said he couldnt get it to pass smog and told me if i can fix i can have it. :thumbup: also what is the tranny gear ratios, manual 5 speed


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Not knowing what year vehicle you have, I can't say right of the top of my head. 

Maybe this will help: http://z31.com/transmission.shtml and http://z31.com/differential.shtml


----------



## 4wheelinbroncos (Mar 7, 2005)

sorry its an 87 non turbo 3.0 v-6
those links do help.... if i dont get this car to pass smog i might just turn it into a dune buggy with a v-8


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

4wheelinbroncos said:


> sorry its an 87 non turbo 3.0 v-6
> those links do help.... if i dont get this car to pass smog i might just turn it into a dune buggy with a v-8


It won't be good for that application. In fact if you do that I will hunt you down. Make it a street car, if not Z31s are good drag cars.

Since Zen already posted the links you now know the gear ratios. As far as an LSD either get one out of a 4/87 or newer turbo or nissan motorsports sells R200 LSDs with almost any ratio you want.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

What was it failing by on the emissions test? There's almost nothing it could fail on that couldn't be cured by a simple tune up. Even a badly out of tune 3.0 liter V6 should be able to pass emissions, most of the tests these days are geared towards getting SUVs to fail....


----------



## 4wheelinbroncos (Mar 7, 2005)

not shure why it wont pass but it wont idle i cleaned the I.A.C. and the troddle body and gave it a good tune up and am plannin on doin a pre-test to see how close it is. I havent fired it up yet cause i cant find the gasket for the I.A.C. the dealer couldnt find one either


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

4wheelinbroncos said:


> not shure why it wont pass but it wont idle i cleaned the I.A.C. and the troddle body and gave it a good tune up and am plannin on doin a pre-test to see how close it is. I havent fired it up yet cause i cant find the gasket for the I.A.C. the dealer couldnt find one either


Isn't it just an O-ring seal on that side? Seems to me it was.... Won't idle , could be alot of things. EGR could be stuck open, could be an intake leak somewhere.


----------



## 4wheelinbroncos (Mar 7, 2005)

♣Zen31ZR♣ said:


> Isn't it just an O-ring seal on that side? Seems to me it was.... Won't idle , could be alot of things. EGR could be stuck open, could be an intake leak somewhere.


It had a gasket and what i did was cut out my own gasket with gasket material also i checked and cleaned the EGR and just fired her up and it idles now and doent run rich so iam ready to test it... and if it dont pass then i will pull out the 302 v-8 and swap that in and make either the ultamate sleeper or a dune runner with a coustom long travel suspention


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

4wheelinbroncos said:


> It had a gasket and what i did was cut out my own gasket with gasket material also i checked and cleaned the EGR and just fired her up and it idles now and doent run rich so iam ready to test it... and if it dont pass then i will pull out the 302 v-8 and swap that in and make either the ultamate sleeper or a dune runner with a coustom long travel suspention


Liek I said, pretty easy to get the VG30 to pass emissions. If it doesn't fail by much, try a tuneup. 

As far as the dune runner thing goes, I think you'll be a little disappointed. The frame in a Z31, or any sports car for that matter, was not made to withstand _vertical_ stress like the kind a lifted truck undergoes. You can lift it, and take it on one drive and probably twist the frame to crap. Z31s and most other sports cars were made to withstand _horizontal_ stress, like the kind induced by cornering and manuevers. For instance a corvette, if picked up by one end by about a foot, you will not be able to open one of the doors. That's how much the frame bends when under vertical stress. The fact that you have T-tops (hard top is very rare, if you have one and turn it into a sandrunner, I'm not responsible for what the guys here will do to you) should turn you away from the sand truck thing as well, the body twists _around_ the center support beam of the T-bar roof. If you drive over an uneven surface, you may even be able to hear the rubber seals on the roof panels squeal as the frame shifts around. So unless you plan on welding on extra framing _ala_ Mad Max style, I wouldn't even think about making this car a sandrunner.


----------



## 4wheelinbroncos (Mar 7, 2005)

If i do make it into a sand ruuner it would be a full tube chassis to prevent flexing of the unibody constuction. Ive built lots of trucks for off-roading and do alot of coustom fabrication like i said earlier iam a ford nut and my vehical collection is like this: 
1997 f-350 w/7.3 litre diesel tow truck
1990 bronco 500hp 302 mud bogger/dune runner
1966 t-bird 427FE 900hp drag car
1987 nissan 300zx not sure what to do with it
all of the ford have a coustom tube on frame chassis to prevent flexing the bronco has 16 inches of wheel travel. so i know what it will take to get it to go off-road in the car. I am not try to start a flame war either i just like to have fun in my vehicals and cant buy a vehical without modafing it dramaticlly even my tow truck will do 12s in the 1/4


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

4wheelinbroncos said:


> If i do make it into a sand ruuner it would be a full tube chassis to prevent flexing of the unibody constuction. Ive built lots of trucks for off-roading and do alot of coustom fabrication like i said earlier iam a ford nut and my vehical collection is like this:
> 1997 f-350 w/7.3 litre diesel tow truck
> 1990 bronco 500hp 302 mud bogger/dune runner
> 1966 t-bird 427FE 900hp drag car
> ...


No problem, I like V8s as much as the next guy. I spent about 10 years under the hood of every domestic you could think of before I ever turned to imports.  I just think American V8s belong in American cars. My 4th car back before I bought the Z was an 89 IROC..... I wouldn't think of putting an RB26 under the hood of one of those, and vice versa.


----------



## 4wheelinbroncos (Mar 7, 2005)

the only reason i was thinking 302 to go in it is cuz I have one sittin in the barn waitin to find a home i was goin to use it as a spare for the bronco, also i dont know that much about imports so i dont what options i have as far as v-8 that has alot of performance for cheap.. but i do agree ford engens need to stay with ford and i get mad when people go with 350s in fords.

If you got any ideas for engines let me know. If it deosnt pass later today i will start guting it. the only reason i jump on the car was cuz it was cheap and i thought that if i can get it street legal it would get better gas milage than any other vehical i own but dont want to spend alot of trying to fix the car.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

4wheelinbroncos said:


> the only reason i was thinking 302 to go in it is cuz I have one sittin in the barn waitin to find a home i was goin to use it as a spare for the bronco, also i dont know that much about imports so i dont what options i have as far as v-8 that has alot of performance for cheap.. but i do agree ford engens need to stay with ford and i get mad when people go with 350s in fords.
> 
> If you got any ideas for engines let me know. If it deosnt pass later today i will start guting it. the only reason i jump on the car was cuz it was cheap and i thought that if i can get it street legal it would get better gas milage than any other vehical i own but dont want to spend alot of trying to fix the car.


Shouldn't take a lot to get it to pass emissions, it's just a little tiny v6 , don't forget.  If you do insist on yanking the engine, heck, send it my way, I need one. :thumbup:


----------



## 4wheelinbroncos (Mar 7, 2005)

The car passed smog today so now i need to have a light and break check done so i can get the title and plates, but first i need to figure out why the headlights dont work. i am thinkin that its just the switch cuz on the L.H. side only the high beams work and on the R.H. side only the low beams work. Iam goin to look at it that this weekend but hay it passed smog :thumbup: all it took was a tuneup to do it. you shoulda seen what i had to go though to get the bronco to pass especally with all the modes done to it the state of California deosnt like alot of performance work.


----------

